# Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2005)

*Pressemeldung von der DGzRS*

Gleich drei Mal innerhalb von nur 24 Stunden wurde der in Büsum (Schleswig-Holstein) stationierte Seenotkreuzer HANS HACKMACK der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) von in Seenot geratenen Fischern alarmiert. In allen drei Fällen konnten die Rettungsmänner schnelle und effektive Hilfe leisten.

Am Dienstagvormittag, dem 2. August 2005, rief der 13 Meter lange Fischkutter „Friesland“ über UKW-Funk um Hilfe: Durch eine defekte Hydraulikleitung sei das Getriebe unbrauchbar. Das Fahrzeug treibe manövrierunfähig nahe der Tonne acht in der Norderpiep. Unmittelbar nach der Alarmierung lief die HANS HACKMACK, die sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf Seeposition vor Anker befand, aus und schleppte den Havaristen zur Reparatur des Schadens in den Hafen von Büsum.

Am Mittwochmorgen, dem 3. August 2005, meldete sich die „Friesland“ um 3.50 Uhr erneut an Bord des Seenotkreuzers. Nachdem man den Defekt behoben hatte, setzten die beiden Fischer ihre Fangreise fort. Unglücklicherweise platzte wiederum ein Hydraulikschlauch und legte das Getriebe lahm. Zum zweiten Mal lief die HANS HACKMACK aus und schleppte das Fahrzeug nach Büsum ein.

Fünf Stunden später dann eine weitere Alarmierung für die vier Rettungsmänner an Bord der HANS HACKMACK: Der Fischkutter „Hauke“, der sich mit 53 Personen auf einer Gästefahrt im Wattenmeer befand, meldete sich manövrierunfähig mit einem Netz in der Schraube. Das Schiff trieb auf eine Sandbank zu und drohte zu stranden. „Wir kamen gerade noch rechtzeitig beim Havaristen an und konnten eine Grundberührung quasi in letzter Minute verhindern“, so DGzRS-Vormann Olaf Burrmann. „Das Einschleppen der ,Hauke‘ war für uns dann nur noch Routine.“

Zu zwei weiteren Einsätzen für die Berufsfischerei in der Nordsee kam es für die Rettungsmänner der DGzRS in den frühen Morgenstunden des 3. August 2005. Nach einer Kollision zwischen einem Fischkutter und einer schwedischen Segelyacht leistete der Seenotkreuzer HERMANN HELMS/Station Cuxhaven Schlepphilfe, nachdem zuvor die Unfallstelle gesichert wurde. Die MINDEN von der Station List auf Sylt wurde zu einem medizinischen Notfall an Bord eines Fischereifahrzeuges gerufen. Nach der Erstversorgung des Patienten begleitete der Seenotkreuzer den Kutter in den Hafen von List und übergab den Mann zur weiteren Behandlung an ein Krankenhaus.


----------



## vertikal (3. August 2005)

*AW: Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei*

Hallo Thomas9904,

ich habe größte Hochachtung vor den Rettungsmännern, die oft genug wegen Leichtsinn anderer Leute ihr Leben riskieren!
Habe schon seit vielen Jahren einen Dauerauftrag geschaltet, um die DGzRS, die sich ausschließlich über private Spenden finanziert, regelmäßig mit einem kleinen Beitrag zu unterstützen. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der sich selten bis regelmäßig an (auf) der See befindet und schnell in eine Situation geraten kann, in der er mal auf diese mutigen Leute angewiesen sein könnte.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei*

Deswegen ist die DGzRS auch Partner vom Anglerbaord, weil wir das auch utnerstützen wollen, Schließlich siond genug Boardies unterwegs auf See - wir alle hoffen dass kein Boardie jedie DGzRS braucht.
Falls doch, ist es jedenfalls kein Fehler gespendet zu ahben.
Sonst fehlt vielleicht gerade der Euro, der einem selber das Leben gerettet hätte.
Wenn ich an einem der DGzRS - Schiffchen vorbeikommen, habe ich danach auch immer kein Kleingeld mehr ))))

Kann mich Dir also nur anschließen und dazu aufrufen, dass die Boardies an sich selber denken und die DGzRS unterstützen!


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2005)

*AW: Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei*

" Wenn ich an einem der DGzRS - Schiffchen vorbeikommen, habe ich danach auch immer kein Kleingeld mehr )))) "

Ist bei mir genauso.Eigentlich Ehrensache, oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei*

Sollte sein, ja ))


----------



## Lotte (4. August 2005)

*AW: Seenotretter im Einsatz für Berufsfischerei*

moin-moin,



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> " Wenn ich an einem der DGzRS - Schiffchen vorbeikommen, habe ich danach auch immer kein Kleingeld mehr )))) "
> 
> Ist bei mir genauso.Eigentlich Ehrensache, oder ?



geht mir genauso!!! und wer hier im norden wohnt begegnet den schiffchen überall   |supergri    :m !!!!


----------

